# EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release​*
Behörden, Tierschützer und -rechtler, und Ministerien in Deutschland wettern ja gegen Catch and Release, als sei das eine Sache des Teufels.

Und auch Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer schliessen sich dem ja immer wieder an, Angeln nur zur Verwertung.
(zur Erinnerung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372)

Nun gibts ja aber auch noch die EU.....

Die da scheinbar, zumindest was das Catch and Release beim Management des Wolfsbarsches angeht, ganz anders zu denken scheinen.

Da kam jetzt nämlich eine entsprechende Verordnung raus, in der ausdrücklich für alle genannten Gebiete (ALSO AUCH DEUTSCHLAND!) unter anderem Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch nach dem Catch and Release - Prinzip gefordert wird.

Darum gehts:
VERORDNUNG (EU) 2016/72 DES RATES 
vom 22. Januar 2016 
zur  Festsetzung  der  Fangmöglichkeiten  für  2016  für  bestimmte  Fischbestände  und Bestandsgruppen  in  den  Unionsgewässern  sowie  für  Fischereifahrzeuge  der  Union  in  bestimmten Nicht-Unionsgewässern und zur Änderung der Verordnung (EU) 2015/104 

Und das steht da konkret drin:


> *Artikel 10
> Maßnahmen für die Fischerei auf Wolfsbarsch​*
> (5) *Vom  1.  Januar  bis  zum  30.  Juni  2016  ist  in  der  Freizeitfischerei * in  den  ICES-Divisionen  IVb,  IVc  und  VIIa  sowie von  VIId  bis  VIIh  die  *Befischung  von  Wolfsbarsch,  auch  vom  Ufer  aus,  ausschließlich  nach  dem  Prinzip  „catch-and-release“  (Fangen  und  Zurücksetzen)  gestattet. * In  diesem  Zeitraum  ist  es  untersagt,  in  diesem  Gebiet  gefangenen Wolfsbarsch an Bord zu behalten, umzusetzen, umzuladen oder anzulanden.
> (6) In  der  Freizeitfischerei,  auch  vom  Ufer  aus,  darf  in  nachstehenden  Zeiträumen  und  nachstehenden  Gebieten  pro Fischer und Tag nicht mehr als ein Exemplar Wolfsbarsch behalten werden:
> ...



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das noch interessante Diskussionen geben könnte und manchen Tierschützer, Tierrechtler, Verbandler der organisierten Angelfischerei und sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden Besserangler (Angeln nur zur Verwertung) entweder in den Wahnsinn oder in Argumentationsnöte treiben wird.
:q:q

Wir  werden gespannt beobachten, wie das dann in Deutschland umgesetzt werden wird und werden berichten... 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*

PS:
Ob das der glorreiche DAFV zum überdenken seiner alten Beton-VDSF-Denke (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372) nutzen wird und evtl. nun mal anders argumentieren?

Ich würde Wetten anbieten:
Eher nicht............

Die werden erneut den Anglern in den Rücken fallen mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung.....


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir  werden gespannt beobachten wie das dann in Deutschland umgesetzt werden wird und werden berichten...




Das kann ich dir sagen. wird dann in etwa so lauten:

*Vom 1. Januar bis zum 30. Juni 2016 ist in der Freizeitfischerei* in den ICES-Divisionen IVb, IVc und VIIa sowie von VIId bis VIIh *die Befischung von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, verboten*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*

Würde der EU-Verordnung ja widersprechen, die c+r fordern und wünschen und eben kein Angelverbot ;-)) ...

Aber so in der Richtung wie von Dir beschrieben, würd ichs auch vermuten, dass unsere Ministerien, Behörden, Schützer, Rechtler und Verbanditen eher in diese Richtung Verbote für Angler tendieren werden..


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ob das der glorreiche DAFV zum überdenken...




die werden eher gegen die EU wettern ..


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Grexit, Brexit, Dexit


----------



## Carsten_ (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde der EU-Verordnung ja widersprechen, die c+r fordern und wünschen und eben kein Angelverbot ;-)) ...



 Ich denke das ist als Mindeststandard zu verstehen und ein komplettes Verbot würde das ja sogar noch toppen und wäre somit sicherlich regelkonform


----------



## Ukel (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Ich schließe mich Trollwut an, nicht tothauen dürfen heißt doch für Behörden, DAFV und viele "Tierschützer", dass es keinen Grund zum Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch gibt, also in der Umsetzung Angelverbot auf selbige.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist als Mindeststandard zu verstehen und ein komplettes Verbot würde das ja sogar noch toppen und wäre somit sicherlich regelkonform


So etwas ist eine Chance, die man nicht zweimal bekommt, um den bürokrateutonischen Schützern, Behörden und Ministerien aufzuzeigen, dass C+R eben nur in Deutschland verteufelt, und sonst als sinnvolle Managementmaßnahme gesehen wird.

Und man das damit wenigstens in die Diskussion bringen mit guten Verbündeten (EU), und dem Rechtler- und Schützerpack damit vielleicht sogar mal die Grundlage für ihre ständigen Anzeigen entziehen.

Allerdings habe ich bei unseren Verbänden (Bund wie die meisten Landesverbände - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) auch eher die Befürchtungen wie Du:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber so in der Richtung wie von Dir beschrieben, würd ichs auch vermuten, dass unsere Ministerien, Behörden, Schützer, Rechtler und Verbanditen eher in diese Richtung Verbote für Angler tendieren werden..


----------



## raubangler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch an Release*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen. wird dann in etwa so lauten:
> 
> *Vom 1. Januar bis zum 30. Juni 2016 ist in der Freizeitfischerei* in den ICES-Divisionen IVb, IVc und VIIa sowie von VIId bis VIIh *die Befischung von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, verboten*.



Nur IVb.
http://www.fao.org/fi/figis/area/data/assets/images/faoarea27_2.jpg

Die Brexit-Politiker kochen bereits:
http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...-ban-anglers-keeping-fish-UKIP-European-Union

Aber ist doch eigentlich schön, dass der DAFV sich abgemeldet hat.
Sonst hätte es C&R nie in ein offizielles Dokument geschafft.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Auf den ersten Blick neigt man zu Euphorie, und man wünscht sich fast, die EU wäre nicht ausschließlich für die Fischerei im Meer zuständig (für die Binnenfischerei besitzt sie keine direkte Zuständigkeit).
Wenigstens freut man sich darüber, dass es sich um eine Verordnung handelt und somit um ein auch in Deutschland unmittelbar geltendes Recht, das nicht erst durch einen nationalen Rechtssetzungsakt in Geltung gesetzt werden muss.
Aber rein rechtlich muss ich doch ein wenig Wasser in den Wein gießen: Fraglich ist, ob ein nationales Verbot des catch & release, wie ja von einer Meinung aus dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz abgeleitet wird, der Verordnung entgegensteht. Denn Regelungszweck der Verordnung ist doch lediglich, dass sie ein Entnahmeangeln zum Schutz der Wolfbarschbestände beschränken will, auch wenn sie das nicht in Form eines Verbotes, sondern in das einer Erlaubnis kleidet. Das zum Schutz der Wolfsbarsche ausgerechnet die einzige Schutzmethode vorsieht, die in Deutschland jedenfalls nach Auffassung des DAFV grundsätzlich verboten ist, könnte rechtlich auf ein Totalverbot der Wolfsbarschangelei in Deutschland hinauslaufen. Hier wäre eine eindeutige Klarstellung durch das zuständige Bundesministerium dringend erforderlich.
Angelpolitisch sieht die Sache wieder deutlich besser aus. Denn was in anderen Ländern seit vielen Jahren Gang und Gäbe ist, nämlich dass catch & release ein geeignetes und sinnvolles Vorgehen zum Schutz der Bestände ist (jedenfalls in der Form des catch & decide), wird nunmehr erstmalig auch vom europäischen Recht anerkannt. Und da müssen ja wohl die deutschen Vertreter im Rat und in der Kommission zugestimmt haben! 
Das ist ein gutes Zeichen und sollte auch den DAFV dazu inspirieren, über das Thema catch & release zu diskutieren und darüber zu einer neuen Verbandspositionierung zu kommen. Falls im DAFV überhaupt noch diskutiert wird.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ....*nämlich dass catch & release ein geeignetes und sinnvolles Vorgehen zum Schutz der Bestände ist (jedenfalls in der Form des catch & decide), ....*



Moin,

C+R hat mit Bestandsschutz nicht das Geringste zu tun !

Es schadet den Fischbeständen durch bspw. Verangeln ; von der Sicht auf den Aspekt der Tierquälerei ergibt sich in Deutschland das glasklare Verbot, *vorsätzlich maßigen Zielfisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit zurückzusetzen*.
Wer dieses praktiziert, handelt in Deutschland rechtswidrig.

So ist hier nunmal das Gesetz - wem es nicht passt, dem steht bspw. Holland offen...

Das C+D bleibt weiterhin erlaubt.

Sollte das Fanglimit auf Woba bspw. erreicht sein, wird ein Fangverbot die folge sein, niemals akzeptiertes C+R , da rechtswidrig.

Für Besser-Wisser und Besser-Angler , die sich nicht daran halten, bsp. die Rheinischen "Lachsangler", wird es weitreichende Sperrungen und Sanktionen geben, die 

*ALLE* Angler betreffen werden.

Der Besserangler wird dem Angler also (erneut) schaden. 

R.S.


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

In so ziemlich allen anderen Ländern der Welt ist das Zurücksetzen gern gesehen.
In Deutschland aber meint man, besser zu sein als der Rest der Welt|bigeyes. Leute, blickt doch mal über den Tellerrand (Deutschland) hinaus!

Außerdem: Die Gewässer (auch und vor allem in Deutschland) werden immer fischärmer, da lohnt es sich doch, nicht auch noch die letzten rauszunehmen.
"Es ist verboten, einem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zuzufügen."
Abknüppeln = Totalschaden, und das unter Umständen nicht nur für den Einzelfisch, sondern für die gesamte Art.
Die Entscheidung, einen Fisch (maßig und außerhalb der Schonzeit) zu entnehmen, kann nur aufs Gewässer bezogen Sinn machen.


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Das ist ein gutes Zeichen und sollte auch den DAFV dazu inspirieren...


da gabs schon einiges, was die hätte inspirieren können.
war nebbbich.
der verband ist so etwas von irrelevant in der 'wirklichen welt', nur noch real spürbar im portmonee.

seh in der EU-entscheidung aber keinerlei hoffnung für anglerisches dasein: C&R, wenn man mal von den selbstverliebten carp-freaks-ritualen absieht, DER einzig verständige umgang mit gehaktem fsch.

kann ichs nicht nutzen, dann releasen.

das kriegt aber unser kopfverbände-tragender  verband  nicht hin.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> C+R hat mit Bestandsschutz nicht das Geringste zu tun !
> 
> ...




Ach jetzt geht diese ******** wieder los.
Ist die Bedeutung C&R mittlerweile gerichtlich definiert worden?
Oder heisst es weiterhin Übersetzt:
 Fangen & Freigeben/Loslassen/ ....  ?

Nach Deiner Interpretation  würde die EU jetzt sogar Trophäenangeln legalisieren.


----------



## crisis (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob bei dieser Diskussion hier davon ausgegangen wird, dass es die EU oder unsere Regierung interessiert, *wie* wir Angeln. Nein, die interessiert noch nicht einmal, *ob* wir angeln. Warum auch, ohne Lobby muss man ja auch nicht fürchten, dass systematisch Wählerstimmen verlustig gehen. Das sieht bei den Briten schon anders aus.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Es interessiert aber die der Politik durchaus Dampf machende, funktionierende Schützerlobby *ob* wir angeln und so gar nicht *wie*.

Schön ist die Formulierung in der Verordnung trotzdem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schön ist die Formulierung in der Verordnung trotzdem.


Und vernünftige Verbände würden diese Chance der Formulierung in der EU--Verordnung nutzen, nicht nur Verwertung als sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln zu nennen, sondern hier daran arbeiten, weitere einzuführen und/oder das TSG als nachrangig gegenüber Natur/Biotop/Artenschutz zu setzen..

Siehe auch sowohl zum Thema Naturschutz wie Tierschutz, wie sowas ein vernünftiger Verband angehen könnte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Vernünftige, anglerfreundliche Verbände, wie gesagt, nicht DAFV oder LSFV-SH oder sonstige honigmangelernährte Anglerfeinde.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber rein rechtlich muss ich doch ein wenig Wasser in den Wein gießen: Fraglich ist, ob ein nationales Verbot des catch & release, wie ja von einer Meinung aus dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz abgeleitet wird, der Verordnung entgegensteht.



Nein, steht dem nicht entgegen. Durch die Verordnung wird dem Angler eine Entnahme des Fanges im beschriebenen Zeitraum verboten. Eine Verwertung ist somit ausgeschlossen.

Erst jetzt greift das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz bzw., im Rahmen der Zuständigkeit, deutsches Fischereirecht. Und daraus ist dann ein Verbot der gezielten Fischerei auf Wolfsbarsch im beschriebenen Zeitraum abzuleiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Richtig, so würden die Anglerfeinde argumentieren.

Mal sehen, w,e sich da die Verbände bei uns positionieren.

Chance nutzen und Möglichkeiten dank dieser Verordnung versuchen weitere sinnvolle Gründe (hier als Methode Bestandsmanagement wie von der EU gefordert)  zu diskutieren und einzuführen.

Oder eben weiter sinnlose Verbote für Angler..

Behörden und Ministerien werden da nie ohne Druck von Verbänden was ändern, hier haben die Verbandler ne Steilvorlage bekommen, um mal was Sinnvolles zu tun.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

|uhoh:

Wie kann man denn *gezielt* auf Wolfsbarsch angeln?
Und wie will man dies nachweisen?

Und..interpretiert die EU jetzt C&R (?)= Trophäenangeln sowie einige es in Deutschland interpretieren?

Ich bin der Meinung nein. C&R interpretiert die EU einfach als Fangen & zurück setzen.
Nix mit Trophäenangeln, nix mit selektiv.
Oder doch als selektives Angeln C&D?   Aber die Schreiben C&R.

	:#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

@ Sharpo:
Du musst das verstehen, wir haben auf der einen Seite Leute wie Brotfisch, Dr. der Juristerei, tätig in einer Landesregieung, Ahnung von Gesetzgebungsvefahren, Lobbyismus, Regierung etc., die verstehen, welche Möglichkeiten sich ergeben aus solchen Dingen wie hier der EU-Verordnung und welche Gefahren drohen und die in der Lage sind, das zu diskutieren.

Und auf der anderen Seite die Taliban (=Glaubens (nicht Wissens)-Krieger) beider Richtungen (Zurücksetzer wie Kochtopper), die alleine schon, wenn der Begriff C+R fällt, Schnappatmung kriegen, Hirnaussetzer haben und die ihre Glaubens(nicht Wissens)-Sätze stumpf wiederholen und sich nicht um Fakten und Möglichkeiten kümmern.

Solange das in vernünftigem Ton geschieht, ist das alles kein Problem und die Leser wissen das ja auch in der Mehrzahl richtig einzuschätzen ....

Und wenns wieder mal zu arg wird, wirds eben in den passenden Thread verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563

*Und hier ganz einfach mal wieder die aktuellen Fakten, die aktuell geltende EU-Verordnung:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum gehts:
> VERORDNUNG (EU) 2016/72 DES RATES
> vom 22. Januar 2016
> zur  Festsetzung  der  Fangmöglichkeiten  für  2016  für  bestimmte  Fischbestände  und Bestandsgruppen  in  den  Unionsgewässern  sowie  für  Fischereifahrzeuge  der  Union  in  bestimmten Nicht-Unionsgewässern und zur Änderung der Verordnung (EU) 2015/104
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Ich bin schon im Bilde. 
Musste aber mal etwas provokant fragen.

Hoffe man versteht ein wenig worauf ich hinaus wollte? 

Ich bin der Meinung, die EU hat nun auch den Begriff C&R wieder zu dem gemacht was es Übersetzt auch heisst.  

Evtl. ist dies jetzt aber auch zu weit gedacht von mir...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, steht dem nicht entgegen. Durch die Verordnung wird dem Angler eine Entnahme des Fanges im beschriebenen Zeitraum verboten. Eine Verwertung ist somit ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Erst jetzt greift das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz bzw., im Rahmen der Zuständigkeit, deutsches Fischereirecht. Und daraus ist dann ein Verbot der gezielten Fischerei auf Wolfsbarsch im beschriebenen Zeitraum abzuleiten.



Völlig korrekte Darstellung. Genau so wurde die absehbare Umsetzung in Deutschland, mit Hinweis auf geltendes Tierschutzrecht, von verantwortlichen Stellen auf Nachfrage in eine Verbandssitzung erläutert.

 Interessant ist die entsprechende EU-Verordnung trotzdem, denn zum ersten Mal (zumindest meines Wissens nach) schreibt die EU in einer Verordnung explizit C&R als Ziel fest und verneint damit offiziell die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen. Ein fähiger Bundesverband würde das als Steilvorlage für eine Kampagne zum Ausschluß von Fischen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz hernehmen. Bessere Munition gibt's gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. ist dies jetzt aber auch zu weit gedacht von mir...


DU denkst da schon richtig. 

Was aber der bürokrateutonische Bürokratenmichel und Amtsschimmel (unter Mitwirkung der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei, wie leider zu vermuten ist) wieder da draus an Perversem ableiten und wie die das wieder zur Anglerdrangsalierung ummünzen werden, wird sich zeigen...

Ich nehme Wetten an ;-)))



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Ein fähiger Bundesverband *würde das als Steilvorlage für eine Kampagne zum Ausschluß von Fischen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz hernehmen. Bessere Munition gibt's gar nicht.


Ja nee, is klar.............
:q:q:q:q:q:q:


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Völlig korrekte Darstellung. Genau so wurde die absehbare Umsetzung in Deutschland, mit Hinweis auf geltendes Tierschutzrecht, von verantwortlichen Stellen auf Nachfrage in eine Verbandssitzung erläutert.
> 
> Interessant ist die entsprechende EU-Verordnung trotzdem, denn zum ersten Mal (zumindest meines Wissens nach) schreibt die EU *in einer Verordnung explizit C&R als Ziel fest und verneint damit offiziell die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen. *Ein fähiger Bundesverband würde das als Steilvorlage für eine Kampagne zum Ausschluß von Fischen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz hernehmen. Bessere Munition gibt's gar nicht.



Nein, wie kommst Du darauf?
Die EU schreibt nichts anderes vor was auch in unseren Gewässern für andere Fischarten gillt.
Geschützte Fische sind zurück zu setzen. (C&R)

Das hat nichts mit der Leidensfähigkeit der Fische zu tun.

Nur unsere Experten verwenden nicht den bösen Begriff C&R.
Dieser steht für viele  in Deutschland für Trophäenangeln.

Man könnte nun noch weiter gehen. Trophäenangeln gibt es gar nicht als negativ in den EU Staaten ausser Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

@ Sharpo: 

Das ist halt das Ergebnis von 3 Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche durch die Angelfischerverbände...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst Du darauf?
> Die EU schreibt nichts anderes vor was auch in unseren Gewässern für andere Fischarten gillt.
> Geschützte Fische sind zurück zu setzen. (C&R)
> 
> ...



Zitat:

"Befischung von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen) gestattet."

Es wird also ausdrücklich gesagt, dass die Befischung von Wolfsbarsch zulässig ist, wenn der gefangene Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt wird.

Die EU billigt hier ausdrücklich das Angeln mit dem Ziel, den Fang nicht zu verwerten, sondern wieder zurückzusetzen. Und würde die EU Fischen Leidensfähigkeit zubilligen, stünde diese Verordnung im Widerspruch zu europäischem Tierschutzrecht.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Befischung von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen) gestattet."
> 
> ...




Europäisches Tierschutzrecht?
Ich bitte um Quellenangabe.

Aber im Grunde ist dies Wortklauberei. Du kannst das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch praktisch nicht verbieten.
Weil auch bei einem verbot die Kontrolle und der Nachweis erfolgen muss.
Wie willst Du das explizite Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch beweisen?
Unmöglich.
Also warum sollte man dann etwas verbieten was eh nicht zu beweisen ist?

Deutsche Denke:..Verbote Verbote Verbote.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Europäisches Tierschutzrecht?
> Ich bitte um Quellenangabe.



Beispiel:
http://eeas.europa.eu/delegations/switzerland/press_corner/focus/focus_items/20111123_de.htm


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde ist dies Wortklauberei. Du kannst das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch praktisch nicht verbieten.
> Weil auch bei einem verbot die Kontrolle und der Nachweis erfolgen muss.
> Wie willst Du das explizite Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch beweisen?
> Unmöglich.
> ...



Da bin ich völlig bei dir. Die deutsche Gesetzgebung sieht das aber anders. Siehe Verbot des vorsätzlichen C&R-Angelns in SH, obwohl der Vorsatz nie einem Angler nachgewiesen werden kann, wenn der nicht blöd ist.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> http://eeas.europa.eu/delegations/switzerland/press_corner/focus/focus_items/20111123_de.htm



ja weiter. Da fehlt einiges.

Wo steht Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb etc.?

Der Tag ist lang, kannst Dir etwas Zeit lassen.
Hast jetzt viel zu tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ja weiter. Da fehlt einiges.
> 
> Wo steht Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb etc.?



Da fehlt gar nichts. Einfach lesen.

 Zitat:
 "Die anerkannten Tierschutzvorschriften zielen darauf ab, Tieren unnötige Schmerzen und Leiden zu ersparen."

 Folgerung: Fischen wird keine Leidensfähigkeit zugesprochen, sonst würde die Erlaubnis von absichtlichem C&R den Tierschutzvorschriften widersprechen.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Das ist alg. blablabla


Keine Verodnung, kein Gesetz, keine Vorschrift.

Dann betrifft es nur:

Schutz von Versuchstieren zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken 

Verbot von Tierversuchen bei Kosmetikherstellung 

Tierschutz beim Transport

Weitere Schutzbereiche 


Nichts mit Angeln, Nichts mit Nahrungserwerb 

Unter Artikel 13 finde ich auch nichts.

Evtl. hilft Dir dies:

https://www.vetion.de/gesetze/Gesetzestexte/Tierschutz_EG-VO.htm?mainPage=1

Ich wäre Dir wirklich sehr verbunden die Quelle Deiner Behauptung zu liefern.

Wäre ein Novum wenn die EU gegen ihre eigenen Verordnungen verstösst.

Und ja sorry, jetzt bin ich Arschig.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

https://dejure.org/gesetze/AEUV/13.html

Art. 13

????


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> https://dejure.org/gesetze/AEUV/13.html
> 
> Art. 13
> 
> ????



Warum Fragezeichen? Folgender Satz ist doch wohl eindeutig: "_tragen die Union und die Mitgliedstaaten den Erfordernissen des Wohlergehens der Tiere als fühlende Wesen in vollem Umfang Rechnung_".

 Wenn das Angeln nach Meinung der EU also beim Fisch Schmerz und Stress auslösen würde, müsste sich die EU gegen Spaßangeln stellen.

 Da die EU das nicht tut, gehen die Experten der EU offensichtlich davon aus, dass Angeln grundsätzlich nicht das Wohlergehen der Fische beeinträchtigt. Damit steht die Position der EU im Gegensatz zur aktuellen Rechtsprechung in Deutschland, wo Spaßangler wegen Verursachung von Stress und Schmerz beim Fisch verurteilt wurden.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

In Beitrag 28 hast Du folgendes behauptet:

Zitat:"Die EU billigt hier ausdrücklich das Angeln mit dem Ziel, den Fang nicht zu verwerten, sondern wieder zurückzusetzen. Und würde die EU Fischen Leidensfähigkeit zubilligen, stünde diese Verordnung im Widerspruch zu europäischem Tierschutzrecht."

Dazu habe ich um Quellenangabe gebeten.

Nun verweist Du auf nationales Recht!?

Denn nichts anderes macht Artikel 13.

Ist doch lächerlich!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In Beitrag 28 hast Du folgendes behauptet:
> 
> Zitat:"Die EU billigt hier ausdrücklich das Angeln mit dem Ziel, den Fang nicht zu verwerten, sondern wieder zurückzusetzen. Und würde die EU Fischen Leidensfähigkeit zubilligen, stünde diese Verordnung im Widerspruch zu europäischem Tierschutzrecht."
> 
> ...



 Lies dir die Verordnung nochmal durch (Befischen des Wolfsbarsches erlaubt, aber C&R-Pflicht) , dann die in Artikel 13 erläuterte EU-Position zum Tierschutz (Wohlergehen der Tiere) und dann versuche eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen, wie beides zusammenpasst. Wenn dir das nicht gelingt, tut es mir leid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Dass bescheuerte Behörden, Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen der organisierten Angelfischerei in Bürokrateutonien mit Sicherheit eher so argumentieren werden, wie Naturliebhaber das schreibt, anstatt das Ganze zum Anlass zu nehmen, das mal grundsätzlich und anglerfreundlicher zu durchdenken (dass beim Angeln eben nicht nur Entnahme sinnvoll ist), das wage ich zu wetten...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Was gefällt Dir daran nicht?

Lös Dich doch einfach mal von dem Begriff C&R und der deutschen Interpretation.
Lös Dich überhaupt mal von dieser deutschen regelungswut.
Die EU macht doch nichts anderes was bei uns doch auch schon angewendet wird.
Geschützte Fische sind zurück zu setzen.

Der Unterschied ist, die EU verbietet nicht das Angeln auf geschützte Fische.  
Dieses Verbot wäre eh sinnlos da es nicht zu beweisen ist.

Was unserer deutschen Rechtsprechung zu wieder ist, ist die Erlaubnis. 
Dies kennt unsere Gesetzgebung nicht.
Bei uns Bedarf es keiner Erlaubnis, bei uns müssen Verbote explizit genannt werden. Andernfalls ist es erlaubt.

Aber EU ist nicht Deutschland.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> *Und auf der anderen Seite die Taliban (=Glaubens (nicht Wissens)-Krieger) beider Richtungen (Zurücksetzer wie Kochtopper), die alleine schon, wenn der Begriff C+R fällt, Schnappatmung kriegen, Hirnaussetzer haben und die ihre Glaubens(nicht Wissens)-Sätze stumpf wiederholen und sich nicht um Fakten und Möglichkeiten kümmern.*
> 
> Solange das in vernünftigem Ton geschieht, ist das alles kein Problem und die Leser wissen das ja auch in der Mehrzahl richtig einzuschätzen ....
> ...



Moin,

und aufgrund *dieser* Besser/Glaubens- Fraktionen gehören die herrschenden Fakten klar und unvoreingenommen auf den Tisch .

Realität-kontra- Glaubensfrage.

Extreme Ansichten gehören bei sensiblen Themen (leider) dazu , es liegt somit an uns, Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten #6

Die Basis der Argumentation legte ein angelnder Volljurist aus Wuppertal, der seinerzeit einen öffentlich bekannten Redakteur rechtssicher vertrat.

Die Argumente dieses Volljuristen sind maßgeblich, da bereits erfolgreich durchgesetzt.

Alles Andere sind Glaubens/Meinungsverschiedenheiten.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass bescheuerte Behörden, Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen der organisierten Angelfischerei in Bürokrateutonien mit Sicherheit eher so argumentieren werden, wie Naturliebhaber das schreibt, anstatt das Ganze zum Anlass zu nehmen, das mal grundsätzlich und anglerfreundlicher zu durchdenken (dass beim Angeln eben nicht nur Entnahme sinnvoll ist), das wage ich zu wetten...




Ich sehe dieses EU C&R nicht der deutschen Interpretation von C&R gleichgesetzt.

EU C&R ungleich DE C&R

Somit wird DE  bei dem Begriff C&R auf eine Insel geschickt.
Hinzu kommt noch die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis weiterhin darauf zu  Angeln.

Geht natürlich unseren Verbanditen gegen den Strich. 
Aber nur weil diese deutsche Gesetze im Kopf haben.
EU ist aber nicht Deutschland.

Sollte die EU nun das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch verbieten würde dieses Verbot EU weit gelten. 
Auch in Ländern in denen C&R erlaubt ist.

Hinzu kommt, dass diese tat eh nicht beweisbar wäre.

Ein lebender Fisch ist immer noch besser als ein toter Fisch.

Und wenn der Kollege immer noch meint die EU agiert damit gegen ihre eigenen Verordnungen und oder Absichtserklärungen.....Kollege EU ungleich DE

Weder Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb, weder Trophäenangeln etc. sind in einer EU Verordnung geregelt.
Das zurück setzen von Fischen widerspricht keinem Tierschutzgesetz und ignoriert nicht die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> *Wie kann man denn gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch angeln?
> Und wie will man dies nachweisen? ....*



moin , es gab da mal einen Fangbericht der einschlägigen Presse, dabei wurden gezielt ohne Beifänge Wolfsbarsche in der Nordsee nähe Häfen/Molen gejiggt, gewobbelt und geblinkert ( hauptsächlich gejiggt ).

Sehr erfolgreich sogar.

Nachweis durch Beobachten der konstanten Fänge ohne Beifang.

Das Dieses bereits zu erfolgreichen Sanktionen geführt hat, ist beiwiesen durch die "Lachsanglerszene" am Rhein-siehe Sperrungen.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> moin , es gab da mal einen Fangbericht der einschlägigen Presse, dabei wurden gezielt ohne Beifänge Wolfsbarsche in der Nordsee nähe Häfen/Molen gejiggt, gewobbelt und geblinkert ( hauptsächlich gejiggt ).
> 
> Sehr erfolgreich sogar.
> 
> ...



Gilt dies allg. und zu jeder Zeit und jeden Ort wiederholbar?
Kann man dies dem Angler beweisen?

Der Blinker- Bericht:

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=10175&class=106#.VrHgkLLhCUk


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/summary/ch...nd_fisheries.html?root_default=SUM_1_CODED=02


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gilt dies allg. und zu jeder Zeit und jeden Ort wiederholbar?
> Kann man dies dem Angler beweisen?
> 
> Der Blinker- Bericht:
> ...



EU-Verordnung:
 "*Befischung* von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release“ (*Fangen und Zurücksetzen) gestattet*."

 Daraus angeleitete deutsche Verordnung laut Blinker:
 "*Fangverbot* vom 01. Januar bis zum 30. Juni 2016 ausgesprochen (*Fangen und Zurücksetzen ist in Niedersachsen verboten*)"

 Zum Thema Beweis: Sollte jemand nachweisen können, dass ein Angler hintereinander 10 Wolfsbarsche gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt hat, wird man ihm den Vorsatz ganz einfach unterstellen. Der Angler wird sich schwertun, das Gericht vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.

 Und ja, es gibt Leute mit viel Zeit und fanatischem Eifer, die sich heute schon mit Kameras bewaffnet auf die Lauer legen, um Angler anzeigen zu können. Beispiel: Wöhrder See Nürnberg.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Also nochmal Naturliebhaber...

Du hast von EU Tierschutzrecht gesprochen.

Desweiteren glaube ich nicht, dass es in NDS ein C&R Verbot gibt.
Denn dann müsste jeder gefangene Wolfsbarsch entnommen werden was ausdrücklich von der EU - Verboten ist.
Auch wenn der Angler 100 Wolfsbarsche fängt.

Obwohl die deutsche Interpretation von C&R (Verbot) (Trophäenangeln) geschützte Fische ausnimmt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also nochmal Naturliebhaber...
> 
> Du hast von EU Tierschutzrecht gesprochen.
> 
> ...



Wenn wir hier im Board von C&R sprechen, sind wir uns doch hoffentlich einig, dass wir das Angeln eines Fisches mit dem Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens meinen. Oder müssen wir das jetzt auch noch definieren? #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Die EU definiert das einwandfrei in der Verordnung für die gesamte EU:
Fangen und zurücksetzen..
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die EU definiert das einwandfrei in der Verordnung für die gesamte EU:
> Fangen und zurücksetzen..
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger...



Korrekt.

C&R 1:1 übersetzt und interpretiert.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier im Board von C&R sprechen, sind wir uns doch hoffentlich einig, dass wir das Angeln eines Fisches mit dem Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens meinen. Oder müssen wir das jetzt auch noch definieren? #d



Hat die EU nun eindeutig definiert. 
Da müssen wir im Board nicht drüber diskutieren und deutsche Ideale / Irrglauben anwenden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die EU definiert das einwandfrei in der Verordnung für die gesamte EU:
> Fangen und zurücksetzen..
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger...



Wenn in der gleichen Verordnung Entnahmeverbot festgelegt und C&R erlaubt wird, bedeutet das implizit den Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Ja, sowas aber auch ;-))))

Das sollten sich dann Behörden, Ministerien, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und die Verbanditen der organisierten Angelfischerei in Bürokrateutonien langsam mal fragen, ob sie nicht auch langsam die Definition und Handlungsweise der Rest-EU übernehmen wollen oder ob an deren unfähigem Wesen wieder mal die Welt genesen muss...

Aber ich gab Dir ja schon auch recht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass bescheuerte Behörden, Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen der organisierten Angelfischerei in Bürokrateutonien mit Sicherheit eher so argumentieren werden, wie Naturliebhaber das schreibt, anstatt das Ganze zum Anlass zu nehmen, das mal grundsätzlich und anglerfreundlicher zu durchdenken (dass beim Angeln eben nicht nur Entnahme sinnvoll ist), das wage ich zu wetten...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hat die EU nun eindeutig definiert.
> Da müssen wir im Board nicht drüber diskutieren und deutsche Ideale / Irrglauben anwenden.



Hat Schleswig Holstein auch eindeutig definiert:
http://www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.s...schG+SH&psml=bsshoprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true

 §39 Tierschutz

 1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften stattzufinden. Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten

 ...

 3.  das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (*Catch & Release*) sowie
 4.  das Aussetzen von Fischen in fangfähiger Größe zum Zwecke des alsbaldigen Wiederfangs mit der Handangel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

EU-Recht bricht sowohl Bundes- wie auch Landesrecht..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn in der gleichen Verordnung Entnahmeverbot festgelegt und C&R erlaubt wird, bedeutet das implizit den Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens. #h



Und? jeder geschützte Fisch ist in DE zurück zu setzen.

Auch Vorsatz.

Wo ist das Problem?

SH? Dann lies mal genau.

Zitat:...*Vornherein* auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist"

das zurücksetzen von Beifang ist weiterhin erlaubt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Ich denke, es kann auch am Verständnis der EU Verantworlichen liegen, wie "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" definiert wird.

Ich MEINE, es kann ähnlich wie im deutschen Recht so interpretiert werden: geschonte Fische sind unverzüglich zurückzusetzen.

Gemeint wäre ein Akt des Beifanges - versehentliches Fangen also.
Diese Interpretation ist in Deutschland geltendes Recht.

Dem gegenüber steht das vorsätzliche, gezielte Beangeln mit der Absicht, den Fisch ohnehin zurückzusetzen .

Das kann aber auch nicht absicht der EU Verordnung sein; die Absicht ist der SCHUTZ der Bestände .

Werden Bestände denn zu "Ihrem Schutz" zum Spass-Angeln freigegeben?

Welchen Nutzen hat die Spass-Angelei dabei?

Keinen.

Ich bin mir daher sicher, dass es eher um die Praktik des unverzüglichen Zurücksetzens , versehentlich angelandeter Woba. geht.

Alles andere macht im Hinblick auf den Schutz keinen Sinn, da Verluste bspw. durch Verangeln sicherlich nicht erwünscht sind...

R.S.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Diese Interpretation ist in Deutschland geltendes Recht.


 

Eu Recht steht ÜBER Deutschen Recht,wenn die Eu was vorschreibt ist das so anzuwenden,wenn nicht drohen Strafzahlungen und co.

Das gilt für alle Eu Staaten ( Lissabon Vertrag).


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich denke, es kann auch am Verständnis der EU Verantworlichen liegen, wie "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" definiert wird.
> 
> Ich MEINE, es kann ähnlich wie im deutschen Recht so interpretiert werden: geschonte Fische sind unverzüglich zurückzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Ganz klar ja. Pro Spassangeln.

Auch Du solltest mal von deutschen Gesetzen abkommen.
Die EU versucht es allen Ländern Recht zu machen. Ein Verbot würde auch andere Länder in ihren Rechten beschneiden.
In England ist der Fisch dem Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen. 
Dort darf man Spassangeln.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



gründler schrieb:


> Eu Recht steht ÜBER Deutschen Recht,wenn die Eu was vorschreibt ist das so anzuwenden,wenn nicht drohen Strafzahlungen und co.
> 
> Das gilt für alle Eu Staaten ( Lissabon Vertrag).



Wobei diese Verordnung nicht mal gegen deutsches Recht verstösst.
Für unsere Verbandshörigen ist nur der Begriff C&R ein Problem und die explizite Erlaubnis den Fisch weiterhin beangeln zu dürfen.

Ein Angelverbot auf diesen Fisch würde aber europäisch gesehen viel mehr Probleme bereiten.
 Nicht umsetzbar, Beifang


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Moin,

die EU *fördert und fordert also vorsätzliches Angeln auf zu schützende Bestände mit dem Ziel, den geschonten Fang wieder zurückzu"werfen" ?*

Paradox und völlig unsinnig.

Das glaubt ihr doch selber nicht !

Gut, im freiheitlichst/liberalsten Angler"Lager" klammert man sich mittlerweile an scheinbar jeden noch so dünnen Strohhalm.

EU Recht bricht Landesrecht.

Gut, dann sind die Länder mit verschärfenden Verboten ja auf der sicheren Seite !

Denn es gilt : das "höher gestellte Recht" darf durch das "schwächere Recht" nicht abgemildert werden.

Sehr wohl aber *verschärft *werden !!!

Und das ist die Gefahr , wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt, wird der Woba Fang in Deutschland dem Angler immer mehr erschwert - bis hin zum totalen Fangverbot .

Schutz-Ziel der EU 100% umgesetzt 
Und gönnerhaft released wird auch Nix mehr...
R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die EU *fördert und fordert also vorsätzliches Angeln auf zu schützende Bestände mit dem Ziel, den geschonten Fang wieder zurückzu"werfen" ?*
> 
> ...




#q

Falsch. 

Sie fördert und fordert dies nicht. Sie erlaubt es. 

Typisch deutsche Denke.

Zitat:"(5) Vom 1. Januar bis zum 30. Juni 2016 ist in der Freizeitfischerei in den ICES-Divisionen IVb, IVc und VIIa sowie von VIId bis VIIh die Befischung von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, *ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip* „catch-and- release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen) gestattet. In diesem Zeitraum ist es untersagt, in diesem Gebiet gefangenen Wolfsbarsch an Bord zu behalten, umzusetzen, umzuladen oder anzulanden."

Europa tickt nicht nur Deutsch.
Viele Länder haben extrem liberalere Gesetze welche das Angeln auf Fische betrifft.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Ich würde das begrüßen - was meint ihr was ich in meiner Angellaufbahn schon so alles für nen Schmarrn am Wasser erzählt bekommen hatte?


Da fängt jmd nen großen Hecht (hessen) und fragt was er nun machen soll - denn er ist sich sicher, er darf den Fisch nicht zurück setzten. Also wird der 90er Hecht umgehauen. Wenn ihn daheim oder die Nachbarn den nicht wollen - kommt der eben in die Tonne. Aber man habe ja nach den Gesetz handeln müssen....


Sowas hatte ich nur einmal gehört! 


Zum Thema Strohalm klammern. Was würdest du, Rheinspezi machen - wenn man Angeln weiterhin mehr oder weniger aus reiner Verwetungsabsicht betrachtet und an deinem Gewässer nun aufeinmal die Verwertung wegen Bleigehalt usw. verboten wird? Dann ist faktisch mit dem Angeln dort Sense! Das betrifft dann ALLE Gruppen... CRler... CDler... Topfangler usw... Alle.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Die Eu fischt ja auch kaum noch in Eu Gewässern,die flote fischt vor Afrika und co.die Menschen da haben nix mehr zu fressen und kommen mit Schlauchbooten zu uns um dann von der Eu das essen wieder zu kaufen/konsumieren etc. was z.t. von da kommt wo sie mal gewohnt haben.

Glaubt man ja wohl selber nicht.......ist aber so lieber Rheinspezie.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Eu fischt ja auch kaum noch in Eu Gewässern,die flote fischt vor Afrika und co.die Menschen da haben nix mehr zu fressen und kommen mit Schlauchbooten zu uns um dann von der Eu das essen wieder zu kaufen/konsumieren etc. was z.t. von da kommt wo sie mal gewohnt haben.
> 
> Glaubt man ja wohl selber nicht.......ist aber so lieber Rheinspezie.
> 
> #h




Jop, selbst Fischereirechte  der anderen Staaten werden dabei ignoriert.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Februar 2016)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> C+R hat mit Bestandsschutz nicht das Geringste zu tun !
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich bereits in der Vergangenheit dafür ausgesprochen, den Begriff catch & release in Deutschland nicht mehr zu verwenden, da darunter leider und fälschlicherweise gleichermaßen das selektive Angeln, als auch die sogen. Trophäenangelei ohne jede Entnahmeabsicht verstanden wird. Hinsichtlich letzterer besteht in Deutschland aufgrund der Unklarheit des Tierschutzgesetzes und der in der Folge davon gestandenen Rechtsprechung, die _in dieser Fallgruppe__Urteile ohne ausreichende rechtsfachliche Durchdringung gefällt hat._ Daher besteht der von mir dargestellte Klarstellungsbedarf dahingehend, ob die Verordnung als übergeordnetes Recht (eine EU-Verordnung steht über einem einfachen Bundesgesetz wie dem TSchG) bezüglich von Wolfsbarschen eine Ausnahmeerlaubnis begründet, oder ob trotz der Verordnung aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes, wenn man es denn auch auf das selektive Angeln erstreckt, widersinnigerweise ein totales Angelverbot auf Wolfsbarsch entstanden ist. Dabei ist so richtig wie ärgerlich, dass durch die Begriffsunschärfen bei c & r - jetzt möglicherweise auch auf EU-Ebene - neue Unsicherheiten entstanden sind.
Die Behauptung c&r EU ist ungleich c&r D mag ja richtig sein, aber woher weiß hier jemand, was c&r in der Rechtssprache der EU bedeutet. Also gar kein Widerspruch in den Aussagen, sondern eine zusätzliche Rechtsunsicherheit.

Was die Aussage betrifft, dass c & r (und ich meine damit hier selektives Angeln) keine anerkannte Bestandsschutzmethode ist, finde ich nachgerade entsetzlich. Zum Glück sieht das die gesamte Fischereiwissenschaft weltweit anders. Natürlich gibt es Fischschäden, aber deutlich weniger als bei einer Entnahmepflicht aller gehakten maßigen Fische. Wer so argumentiert, der redet Angelverboten das Wort und weiß es vielleicht nicht einmal.



Jose schrieb:


> da gabs schon einiges, was die hätte inspirieren können.
> war nebbbich.
> der verband ist so etwas von irrelevant in der 'wirklichen welt', nur noch real spürbar im portmonee.
> 
> ...



Soweit du für selektives Angeln plädierst, stimme ich Dir zu. Was den DAFV betrifft, ist es hier das alte Lied: Ich versuche deutlich zu machen, dass der DAFV handeln müsste und bekomme als Antwort die pessimistische Einschätzung, dass er nicht wird. Das mag ja Wirklichkeit werden, dass er nichts tut (dazu gebe ich gar keine Einschätzung ab, weil ich den Pessimismus nicht verstärken will); ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der DAFV MÜSSTE, SOLLTE und daran gemessen werden sollte.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vernünftige Verbände würden diese Chance der Formulierung in der EU--Verordnung nutzen, nicht nur Verwertung als sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln zu nennen, sondern hier daran arbeiten, weitere einzuführen und/oder das TSG als nachrangig gegenüber Natur/Biotop/Artenschutz zu setzen..
> 
> Siehe auch sowohl zum Thema Naturschutz wie Tierschutz, wie sowas ein vernünftiger Verband angehen könnte:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762
> ...



Yepp!
Das TSchG vor allem nachrangig gegenüber der am besten gesetzlich anzuerkennenden guten fachlichen Praxis. Was ich seit langem begründet fordere. U.a. weil es auch für Jäger und Landwirte wie selbstverständlich gilt und völlig brägenklöterig ist, warum ausgerechnet für Angler nicht. 
Die gute fachliche Praxis würde sogar den Verbänden (statt den Amtsrichtern) die Möglichkeit eröffnen, reines Trophäenangeln ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht als - sagen wir mal - unerwünscht auszugrenzen. Aber da kommt ja leider immer noch nichts vom DAFV.
Und das - das ist jetzt der Aberwitz an der Verbandsperformance - obwohl sich der DAFV die gute fachliche Praxis in die eigenen Leitsätze geschrieben hat! Da kann man nur noch heulen oder lachen oder beides.
(Ich vermute, dass diejenigen, die das in die DAFV-Leitsätze hineinredigiert haben, damit nichts anderes meinten als die "Einhaltung geltender Gesetze und Verordnungen". Das allerdings wäre ein echtes Armutszeugnis.)



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lies dir die Verordnung nochmal durch (Befischen des Wolfsbarsches erlaubt, aber C&R-Pflicht) , dann die in Artikel 13 erläuterte EU-Position zum Tierschutz (Wohlergehen der Tiere) und dann versuche eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen, wie beides zusammenpasst. Wenn dir das nicht gelingt, tut es mir leid.



Um dem vorangehenden Streit mal den Dampf zu nehmen: Art. 13 AEUV ist auf die Angelei gar nicht anwendbar. Fischerei meint dort ausschließlich kommerzielle, also Berufsfischerei.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bereits in der Vergangenheit dafür ausgesprochen, den Begriff catch & release in Deutschland nicht mehr zu verwenden, da darunter leider und fälschlicherweise gleichermaßen das selektive Angeln, als auch die sogen. Trophäenangelei ohne jede Entnahmeabsicht verstanden wird. Hinsichtlich letzterer besteht in Deutschland aufgrund der Unklarheit des Tierschutzgesetzes und der in der Folge davon gestandenen Rechtsprechung, die _in dieser Fallgruppe__Urteile ohne ausreichende rechtsfachliche Durchdringung gefällt hat._ Daher besteht der von mir dargestellte Klarstellungsbedarf dahingehend, ob die Verordnung als übergeordnetes Recht (eine EU-Verordnung steht über einem einfachen Bundesgesetz wie dem TSchG) bezüglich von Wolfsbarschen eine Ausnahmeerlaubnis begründet, oder ob trotz der Verordnung aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes, wenn man es denn auch auf das selektive Angeln erstreckt, widersinnigerweise ein totales Angelverbot auf Wolfsbarsch entstanden ist. Dabei ist so richtig wie ärgerlich, dass durch die Begriffsunschärfen bei c & r - jetzt möglicherweise auch auf EU-Ebene - neue Unsicherheiten entstanden sind.
> *Die Behauptung c&r EU ist ungleich c&r D mag ja richtig sein, aber woher weiß hier jemand, was c&r in der Rechtssprache der EU bedeutet. *Also gar kein Widerspruch in den Aussagen, sondern eine zusätzliche Rechtsunsicherheit.



Die EU hat es doch ganz klar beschrieben.
Steht doch im Text.

Zitat:"(5) Vom 1. Januar bis zum 30. Juni 2016 ist in der Freizeitfischerei in den ICES-Divisionen IVb, IVc und VIIa sowie von VIId bis VIIh die Befischung von Wolfsbarsch, auch vom Ufer aus, ausschließlich *nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen)* gestattet. In diesem Zeitraum ist es untersagt, in diesem Gebiet gefangenen Wolfsbarsch an Bord zu behalten, umzusetzen, umzuladen oder anzulanden. "

catch-and-release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen)


----------



## KptIglo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Da hab ich ja Glück das der Wolfsbarsch nicht mein Zielfisch ist.
Ich befürchte allerdings, das zum Schutz der Zanderbestände alsbald das Angeln mit Gufis > 6 cm in der Zeit von  01.1 - 15.5 (Hamburg) verboten wird. So sind dann alle auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was die Aussage betrifft, dass c & r (und ich meine damit hier selektives Angeln) keine anerkannte Bestandsschutzmethode ist, finde ich nachgerade entsetzlich. Zum Glück sieht das die gesamte Fischereiwissenschaft weltweit anders. Natürlich gibt es Fischschäden, aber deutlich weniger als bei einer Entnahmepflicht aller gehakten maßigen Fische. Wer so argumentiert, der redet Angelverboten das Wort und weiß es vielleicht nicht einmal.


Danke. #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Eu fischt ja auch kaum noch in Eu Gewässern,die flote fischt vor Afrika und co.die Menschen da haben nix mehr zu fressen und kommen mit Schlauchbooten zu uns um dann von der Eu das essen wieder zu kaufen/konsumieren etc. was z.t. von da kommt wo sie mal gewohnt haben.
> 
> Glaubt man ja wohl selber nicht.......ist aber so lieber Rheinspezie.
> 
> #h



Ja, das hatten wir bereits an anderer stelle erörtert ( Nilbarsche ) .

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> *....Was die Aussage betrifft, dass c & r (und ich meine damit hier selektives Angeln) keine anerkannte Bestandsschutzmethode ist, finde ich nachgerade entsetzlich.* Zum Glück sieht das die gesamte Fischereiwissenschaft weltweit anders.
> 
> 
> 
> *Soweit du für selektives Angeln plädierst, stimme ich Dir zu..... *



Moin,

C+R ist keine selektive Entnahme, sondern  Trophäen - orientiert.

Dem C+R Gedanken fehlt der Aneignungswille ; antreibende Kraft sind bspw. Spass am Drill, knacken von Rekorden, Bild-Dokumentation der Fänge.

Mit selektiver Entnahme ( C+D ) hat C+R Nichts zu tun !

Man braucht sich demzufolge auch nicht zu entsetzen, auch nachgeradlich nicht.

Selbstverständlich unterscheide ich C+R von C+D ; fehlt mir der Aneignungswille im Falle des u.a. oben bebeispielten (Groß)-Hechtes, *darf ich den Fisch gar nicht töten, da der vernünftige Grund nicht vorliegt.

*Wir haben jedenfalls bezugnehmend auf die Trophähen - Urteile der jüngeren Vergangenheit eine Tendenz zu vernehmen, wohin die juristische Auslegung geht.

C+R ist immer Trophäenangeln, da der Aneignungswille immer fehlt ; in Dt. weiterhin verboten; dabei ist jeder Fisch, sei er groß oder klein, eine mehr oder weniger beachtete Trophäe für Jemanden, der niemals Fische mitnehmen möchte.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Mal ehrlich leute,jeder von uns spürt das hier auf diesem Planeten nix mehr so läuft wie es eigentlich laufen sollte.

Wir können noch soviel gegeneinander meckern und Disku.wenn die großen entscheiden hat das Volk nicht viel zu lachen.

Allein das wir seit 35J so gut wie keine Lobbyarbeit haben sagt ne menge aus wo man die weichen zu stellen hat.

Und solange wir uns gegenseitig Ansche...solange wird man uns in fesseln legen.

Wir machen alle das gleiche nen Haken/Köder auswerfen und da ist es egal ob einer Stippt Spinnt Wallert Carpt etc.wir sitzen alle in einem Boot und die fische in Holland oder Australien sind genauso fische wie hier in De.

Solange das nicht verstanden wird,sehe ich für die Zukunft vieeeeeeele neue Baustellen/Probleme kommen die wir,so wie wir jetzt hier in De. aufgestellt sind, nicht lösen werden können.

Man wird es mancher Orts sehr begrüßen das der Plan die Anglerschaft zu spalten langsam früchte trägt,zum schluß wird man sagen,hat ja keiner gewusst das es so kommen wird.




Es liegt nicht nur an Königen und Präsidenten,es liegt in unsere aller Händen.


In diesem Sinne........


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



gründler schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich leute,jeder von uns spürt das hier auf diesem Planeten nix mehr so läuft wie es eigentlich laufen sollte.
> 
> Wir können noch soviel gegeneinander meckern und Disku.wenn die großen entscheiden hat das Volk nicht viel zu lachen.
> 
> ...



#h

Im Vergleich mit den weltpolitischen Herausforderungen derzeit ist unsere Diskussionsart und Weise mehr als nachrangig, eher belanglos...

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> C+R ist keine selektive Entnahme, sondern  Trophäen - orientiert.
> 
> ...




Deine Interpretation von C&R und evtl. mancher Gerichte sowie wie Verbanditen.

Aber nicht die der EU und meiner.
Und auch nicht mancher Anwälte...

Was Bedarf es eigentlich um Trophäe genannt zu werden?

Das Foto? Und was ist wenn kein Foto gemacht wird.
Wo ist da die Trophäe?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophäe

C&R ist einzig ein Problem weil man dem Angler den fehlenden Aneignungswillen unterstellt. Angeln ohne Grund.

C&R ist kein Trophäenangeln. 
C&R wird aber unteranderem beim Trophäenangeln angewendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Na guck an, die Anglerfeinde schlagen gleich zurück:
Aktuelles - neue Regeln zum Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch (Dicentrarchus labrax)

Dr. Roland Lemcke, Fischereireferent, V 216 im Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein, hat an die Verbände gemailt, dass das in SH nicht funktioniert.

Er führt aus, dass seit Beginn des Jahres 2016 für Angler an der Nordsee neue Regeln für das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch  gelten würden. 

Erstmalig habe die EU in diesem Bereich auch Regelungen für die Freizeitfischerei getroffen. 
So gelte für den Zeitraum vom 01.01. bis zum 30.06.2016 ein vollständiges Entnahmeverbot für Wolfsbarsche. 
Das im Rahmen der EU-Verordnung zulässige Angeln nach dem Prinzip „Fangen und Zurücksetzen“ („catch & release“) gelte jedoch in Schleswig-Holstein nicht, weil es sowohl gemäß Landesrecht (Landesfischereigesetz) als auch Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) verboten sei (wobei er rechtlich natürlich nachweislich unrecht hat, wenn er das TSG nennt und das bundesweit so sieht (siehe entsprechende rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten, es ist MINDESTENS umstritten)- vorauseilender Gehorsam einer Anglerfeindbehörde eben)..

Ab dem 01.07.2016 dürfe dann gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch geangelt werden. Es gelte ab diesem Zeitpunkt ein Tagesfanglimit von einem Wolfsbarsch je Angler. Diese Regelung sei zunächst bis zum 31.12.2016 befristet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Diese Reaktion war absehbar.

 Resultierend daraus wird klar, was in Zukunft überall dort in Deutschland passieren wird, wo die EU zum Bestandsschutz C&R verordnet: Fangverbot.  Bzw. Angelverbot, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß ist, dass nur die geschützte Fischart gefangen wird. Denn ich kenne derzeit keinen einzigen Landesverband, dessen Vorstand die Aussagen des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht mit Verbot des "Spaßangelns" gleichsetzt.

 Und da dieses Problem nur in sehr wenigen EU-Ländern existiert, wird es auch schwerfallen, auf EU-Ebene hier auf großes Verständnis bzgl. der deutschen Situation zu setzen und zu hoffen, dass künftig keine auf C&R beschränkte Regelungen zum Freizeitangeln erlassen werden. 

 Wenn die Angelverbände diese Situation nicht zum Anlass nehmen, ein auf EU-Ebene harmonisiertes Tierschutzrecht zu fordern, aus dem dann vermutlich Fische weitestgehend ausgeschlossen oder zumindest einschränkende Regelungen enthalten wären, ist dies nur ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass die Verbände sich nicht als Vertreter ihrer Beitragszahler sehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

D ist zwar nicht Nabel der Welt aber dafür die Lachnummer Europas[emoji21]


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Reaktion war absehbar.
> 
> Resultierend daraus wird klar, was in Zukunft überall dort in Deutschland passieren wird, wo die EU zum Bestandsschutz C&R verordnet: Fangverbot.  Bzw. Angelverbot, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß ist, dass nur die geschützte Fischart gefangen wird. Denn ich kenne derzeit keinen einzigen Landesverband, dessen Vorstand die Aussagen des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht mit Verbot des "Spaßangelns" gleichsetzt.
> 
> ...



Dazu bedarf es nicht die EU. Nach dieser Interpretation dürfte jeder geschützte Fisch nicht zurück gesetzt werden.

Datt ist geil. Töten dürfen wir nicht und auch nicht zurücksetzen.
Wie schon gesagt....dies müsste ein bundesweites Angelverbot geben.....min. in SH.

*ich mach mir vor lachen fast in die Hose*


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Die tage werden wir ähnliches vom Laves NDS hören........


----------



## ...andreas.b... (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Denn ich kenne derzeit keinen einzigen Landesverband, dessen Vorstand die Aussagen des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht mit Verbot des "Spaßangelns" gleichsetzt.


Doch gibt es tatsächlich. Brandenburg!

Zitat Gewässerordnung LAV Brandenburg:
_*"4. Fangbestimmungen
*4.5. Behandlung und Verwendung des Fanges

4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
Der  Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden,  ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll  der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen  des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden  sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder  vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische,  die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit  nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das  gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße  und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend  ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in  der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft."
_
Und anscheinend TSG konform sowie vereinbar mit dem brandenburgischen Fischereigesetz! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn die *Angelverbände* diese Situation nicht zum Anlass nehmen, ein auf EU-Ebene harmonisiertes Tierschutzrecht zu fordern, aus dem dann vermutlich Fische weitestgehend ausgeschlossen oder zumindest einschränkende Regelungen enthalten wären, ist dies nur ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass die Verbände sich nicht als Vertreter ihrer Beitragszahler sehen.


Haben wir ja leider (noch) nicht, Angelverbände -  nur Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei...

Und da biete ich Wetten an, dass da wieder das kommt, was man bereits kennt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Doch gibt es tatsächlich. Brandenburg!
> 
> Zitat Gewässerordnung LAV Brandenburg:
> _*"4. Fangbestimmungen
> ...



Zitat: "_Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft."_

 Mit dieser Aussage ist klar, dass auch Brandenburg Angeln nur dann zulässt, wenn kein Vorsatz zum Zurücksetzen besteht. Und dieser Vorsatz besteht natürlich, wenn Angler gezielt auf geschützte Fische angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Diskussion irgendwie nicht...
> Da gibts eine Fangbeschränkung der EU für den Wolfsbarsch, die aber, um die allgemeine Angelei nicht unnötig einzuschränken das Ganze nach dem C+R Prinzip gestattet.
> In SH gibts nun ein Entnahmeverbot für den gleichen Zeitraum, aber keine weitere Einschränkung. Jetzt kommt doch nicht mit Geschichten da würde sich einer im Busch verstecken und warten bis man 10 Wolfsbarsche gesetzeskonform zurückgesetzt hat um dann zu versuchen einem was anzuhängen wegen Tierquälerei. Vor allem glaube ich nicht dass man 10 Wolfsbarsche in Reihe ohne Beifang schaffen würde. Und wenn man die anderen Fische (womöglich noch maßig und außerhalb der Schonzeit) zurücksetzt bewegt man sich in der gleichen rechtlichen Dunkelgrauzone wie immer.
> Insofern ist doch alles wie immer. Das Entnahmeverbot ist doch auch gar nicht schlimm... bei uns darf an einigen Gewässern in der Zanderschonzeit z. B. gar nicht mit Köfi und Gufi gefischt werden.
> ...



Das Problem ist doch auch nicht das Entnahmeverbot von Wolfsbarsch.
Das Problem ist, dass die EU das angeblich gezielte Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch zulässt aber C&R (Fangen & zurücksetzen) fordert.

In DE ist diese Art des Angelns nicht gewünscht und viele in DE interpretieren C&R als reines Trophäenangeln. Heisst die EU erlaubt nun Trophäenangeln. 
Was absoluter blödsinn ist.

Aber die ersten Verbanditen springen bereits auf den Zug.

Aber was nun mal in Wirren Köpfen fest steckt..

Auch wird man ein gezieltes Angeln auf geschützte Fische im Regelfall niemals nachweisen können.

das ist alles sooo...#q

Wenn der Begriff C&R so eindeutig wäre, sollte man sich Fragen warum im Gesetz in SH eine Erklärung zum C&R- Verbot  steht?!


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> *Doch gibt es tatsächlich. Brandenburg!*
> 
> Falsch !!!
> 
> ...





Der Angler hat  sofort nach dem Fang "zu entscheiden".

Der C+R Angler hat bereits vor dem ersten Wurf entschieden, *nie* einen maßigen Fisch mitzunehmen.

*Er schliesst bereits im Vorfeld den Aneignungswillen kategorisch aus* - und macht sich mit dieser Einstellung in Deutschland strafbar.

Einen unerwünschten Beifang zurücksetzen zu dürfen ist laut Gesetzestext überhaupt kein Problem ( C+D ) ; "Fangen und Entscheiden" ist weiterhin erlaubt.

Sich vorzunehmen, *nie einen maßigen (Ziel) Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit zu entnehmen und trotzdem zu angeln, verboten.*

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Das ist eine Unterstellung/ Behauptung  die Du nie beweisen kannst.

Du lernst es echt nicht...

So ein Blödsinn kann nur von....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

War die Bestrafung nach Gesinnung statt nach Tat nicht mal in früheren Zeiten en vogue und sollte eigentlich der Vergangenheit angehören?

Fakt ist, hier wird bestätigt, dass der teutonobürokratische Abnickmichel und seine Bürokratenhelferlein in Behörden, Ministerien und bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie Catch and Release anders definiert als die EU.

Für die c+r eben nur "fangen und zurücksetzen" bedeutet (da ist also für die EU die "Tat" und nicht die Gesinnung maßgebend), im Gegensatz zu den Teutschen:
Da soll eben doch wieder die Gesinnung und nicht die Tat maßgebend sein..

Nur wer mitnehmen will, darf ungestraft zurücksetzen...
Wer aber zurücksetzen will, der muss mitnehmen......


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur wer mitnehmen will, darf ungestraft zurücksetzen...
> Wer aber zurücksetzen will, der muss mitnehmen......


 
Die,die gewählt sind haben nix zu entscheiden und die,die nicht gewählt sind entscheiden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Catch and release..drei simple,harmlose Wörter.

Eigentlich ohne weiteren Interpretationsbedarf.

Zumindest in normal tickenden Gesellschaften.

Einzig der dt.Michel schafft es,einem an sich schon völligst antiquierten und überregulierten Mist,noch die Interpretations-
technische Dornenkrone  aufzusetzen und den Angler in  vorbeugende, ideologische Sicherungsverwahrung zu nehmen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Ich gehe davon aus dass diese Eu Verordnung mehr Sprengstoff enthält als vielen Bundes- und Landesverbänden/Behörden schon bewusst wird.
In dieser Eu Verordnung wird ausdrücklich auf die Freizeit-Urlaubs und Sportangler verwiesen. Damit wird klar, die EU  mischt sich in unsere  Landesrechte ein und sie darf das auch. Wenn dann in diesem Zusammenhang C&R als Maßnahme verordnet wird um die Freizeitfischerei zu erhalten und Fischbestände zu schonen können die Mitgliedsstaaten nicht einfach sagen, das wollen wir nicht. Denn es wurde von der EU verordnet. Momentan nur für den Wolfsbarsch, aber da nicht ausdrücklich dabei steht dies ist ein Feldversuch oder nur für den Wolfsbarsch möglich ist das Stand der anerkannten Fischerei in der EU dass C&R dem Fischbestand förderlich ist und besser wie eine Anlandungspflicht.

Unsere Carp Spezies oder Wallerspezies  die nur fangen um zu fotografieren sind damit nicht gemeint und alle vernünftigen Angler sollten sich davon distanzieren und auch Zeitschriften die dies propagieren boykotieren.
Diese Sorte Angler verstößt einfach gegen geltendes Tierschutzrecht.
Aber gegen deren Argumente, es bestünde ein generelles Abknüppelgebot,  ist diese Verordnung genau richtig.
Aber vergesst einfach die Verbände. Die werden wie immer nichts tun ausser zu überlegen, bei welcher Tagung die Verbandsgelder ausgegeben werden können und dass die Hotels entsprechend gut und teuer sind.
Es wird wohl wie immer an wenigen engagierten Vereinen hängen eine klare Rechtslage zu beschaffen.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Dass es z. B. für den Wels bei uns weder Schonzeiten noch ein Mindestmaß gibt soll eben genau dafür sorgen dass der Wels befischt (und entnommen) wird.


Du beziehst das jetzt nur auf dein Bundesland?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Wir haben ein allg. C&R recht. Löst euch endlich mal von dem Vorsatz Fische nicht verwerten zu wollen, Spassangeln, Trophäenangeln...

C&R ist fangen und zurücksetzen. Punkt. 
Dies steht so ganz eindeutig in dem Erlass.
Die EU hat hier nicht das Trophäenangeln legitimiert.
Auch hat sie nicht das Spassanegeln legitimiert.
Absolut keine Aussage dazu.

Was sollte die EU auch Schreiben? Das Wolfsbarsch angeln ist nicht mehr gestattet, ist verboten? Somit kriminalisiert man jeden Angler der einen Wolfsbarsch am Haken hat und diesen anlandet.

Jeden geschützten Fisch muss ich erstmal fangen um diesen zurück setzen zu können. Also catch...fangen. 
Anschliessend erfolgt release..zurücksetzen.
C&R. Punkt.


Machen wir mit jedem Fisch den wir nicht verwerten können oder wollen  und mit Fischen die geschützt sind.

Der einzige Aufhänger für uns Deutsche ist die Verwendung des Begriffs C&R. Das böööööse Wort C&R welches wir mit Trophäen etc. in Verbinduung bringen. 
Angeordnet von der EU.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In dieser Eu Verordnung wird ausdrücklich auf die Freizeit-Urlaubs und Sportangler verwiesen. Damit wird klar, die EU mischt sich in unsere Landesrechte ein und sie darf das auch. Wenn dann in diesem Zusammenhang C&R als Maßnahme verordnet wird um die Freizeitfischerei zu erhalten und Fischbestände zu schonen können die Mitgliedsstaaten nicht einfach sagen, das wollen wir nicht. Denn es wurde von der EU verordnet.



Das siehst du grundlegend falsch. Die Länder müssen EU-Verordnungen befolgen, dürfen sie aber jederzeit verschärfen, solange nicht gegen grundsätzliche EU-Leitplanken (Schutz der Menschenwürde etc.) verstoßen wird.

 Mal ein blödes Beispiel: Würde die EU beschließen, dann jeder Fischer in der EU nur noch 100 kg Hering im Jahr fangen darf, dürften einzelne Länder festlegen, dass auf ihrem Staatsgebiet nur noch 50 kg pro Fischer gefangen werden dürfen. 

 Und genau dieses Prinzip greift beim Thema Wolfsbarsch: Die EU legt fest, dass die Wolfsbarsche geschützt sind (das ist der Kern der Verordnung) und Freizeitfischer nur noch C&R  auf Wolfsbarsch angeln dürfen (das ist das Zugeständnis).

 Deutschland setzt nun den Kern der Verordnung um, verbietet den Anglern aber das gezielte Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch. Das ist völlig vereinbar mit EU-Recht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was sollte die EU auch Schreiben? Das Wolfsbarsch angeln ist nicht mehr gestattet, ist verboten? Somit kriminalisiert man jeden Angler der einen Wolfsbarsch am Haken hat und diesen anlandet.



Wenn du beim Heringsangeln einen Wolfsbarsch fängst und zurücksetzt, kann dir auch in Deutschland niemand was. Wenn du aber beim Heringsangeln hintereinander 10 Wolfsbarsche fängst und trotzdem mit der gleichen Angelmethode weiterangelst, wird dir der Richter mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Vorsatz unterstellen. 

Ich weiß, dass du das nicht akzeptieren willst und du darfst es gern drauf ankommen lassen, aber es gibt bereits genügend Fälle, wo das bei Karpfenanglern in Deutschland genau so gewertet wurde.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das siehst du grundlegend falsch. Die Länder müssen EU-Verordnungen befolgen, dürfen sie aber jederzeit verschärfen, solange nicht gegen grundsätzliche EU-Leitplanken (Schutz der Menschenwürde etc.) verstoßen wird.
> 
> Mal ein blödes Beispiel: Würde die EU beschließen, dann jeder Fischer in der EU nur noch 100 kg Hering im Jahr fangen darf, dürften einzelne Länder festlegen, dass auf ihrem Staatsgebiet nur noch 50 kg pro Fischer gefangen werden dürfen.
> 
> ...




Das ist korrekt.
Wobei immer noch der Beweis für das gezielte Angeln erbracht werden muss. 
Die Möglichkeit der Beweiserbringung halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Heringsangeln einen Wolfsbarsch fängst und zurücksetzt, kann dir auch in Deutschland niemand was. Wenn du aber beim Heringsangeln hintereinander 10 Wolfsbarsche fängst und trotzdem mit der gleichen Angelmethode weiterangelst, wird dir der Richter mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Vorsatz unterstellen.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass du das nicht akzeptieren willst und du darfst es gern drauf ankommen lassen, aber es gibt bereits genügend Fälle, wo das bei Karpfenanglern in Deutschland genau so gewertet wurde.



Und wenn der Angler 10x die Methode gewechselt hat?

:q

Und trotzdem Wolfsbarsche fängt?  Den Vorsatz muss man erstmal beweisen.

Haben die Karpfenangler auf Karpfen geangelt oder auf Barsche?
Falls auf Barsche, warum heissen die dann Karpfenangler?

Der Vorsatz muss erst bewiesen werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn der Angler 10x die Methode gewechselt hat?
> 
> :q



 Unsere Diskussion hier hat schon was von Monty Python. :m

 Spaß beiseite: Dann kann ihm vermutlich wieder niemand was. Die Fische waren einfach zu blöd. :q



Sharpo schrieb:


> Haben die Karpfenangler auf Karpfen geangelt oder auf Barsche?



 Einfaches Beispiel: Beim Angeln mit 30mm-Boilies wird die Argumentation schwer, dass man nur Pfannenkarpfen bis 2kg fangen wollte, obwohl das nur ein Indiz ist, kein Beweis.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Vorsatz muss erst bewiesen werden.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indizienprozess


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

So ganz einfach ist das mit dem verschärfen auch nicht - immer dran denken, hier gehts um eine EU-Verordnung. 

Ländergesetze können grundsätzlich verschärfen, aber nur dann, wenn es keine Inländerdiskriminierung gibt. 

Die Regelungsbefugnis der Mitgliedsstaaten geht bis 12 sm, da können die Küstenstaaten etwas regeln, aber nur im Einklang mit den Zielen der EU-Politik und das muss in Brüssel notifiziert werden, damit es auch für andere EU-Bürger gilt. 

Für Erwerbsfischerei ist das geklärt. 

Freizeitfischerei - also Angeln -  war früher allein Sache der Mitgliedsstaaten. 
Aber jetzt ist das offensichtlich nicht mehr so klar, wenn die EU so drauflos regelt wie jetzt hier beim Woba, und wie sie es auch beim Dorsch planen.

In wie weit die das überhaupt für Angler regeln dürfen, wäre mal die erste zu klärende Frage.

Was bleibt, ist nun aber durch die Verordnung, weil da genauso aufgeführt, so oder so die Klarstellung, was für die EU C+R ist:
Einfach fangen und zurücksetzen als Vorgang (ohne jede weitere Einlassung wie bei den Bürokrateutonen mit Gesinnungs/Vorsatzgedönse)...


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Unsere Diskussion hier hat schon was von Monty Python. :m
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Dann kann ihm vermutlich wieder niemand was. Die Fische waren einfach zu blöd. :q
> 
> ...




Naja,....wir können es weiter ad absurdum führen.

Der Angler mit den 30mm Boilies kann ja auch seine Aussage verweigern.

Aber für die Doofheit von Anglern kann ich nichts.

Im Regelfall ist dies nicht zu beweisen. Und mit einem halbwegs intelligenten Anwalt wird nicht auf Karpfen sondern auf Schleie geangelt. :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was bleibt, ist nun aber durch die Verordnung, weil da genauso aufgeführt, so oder so die Klarstellung, was für die EU C+R ist:
> Einfach fangen und zurücksetzen als Vorgang (ohne jede weitere Einlassung wie bei den Bürokrateutonen mit Gesinnungs/Vorsatzgedönse)...



Hak es ab,diese übl.Verdächtigen  und der dt.Besserangler sind  mittlerweile so durch vorgekaute Halbwahrheiten auf "Schützer"-und Obrikeitsgenehmen c&r  Sabberreflex konditioniert,das-würde er noch leben- Iwan Petrowitsch Pawlow seine helle Freude habe würde..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

Diskussionen wie diese sind der Grund, warum ich nur noch selten hier reinschaue und noch seltener schreibe. Ich brauche meine Blutdrucksenker für mir wichtigere Themen.

Was passiert hier ?

Da gibt es eine EU-Verordnung die eindeutig besagt, dass in der Schonzeit gefangene Wolfsbarsche zurückzusetzen sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Nun wird in der Verordnung der Begriff C&R benutzt und schon gibt es hier die dollsten Diskussionen, was das denn nun bedeutet. Wie schon seit Jahren.

Es gibt keine jurstische Definition dieses Begriffes. Fertig.

Es gibt aber sehr wohl eine (mindestens) im deutschen Sprachgebrauch absolut eindeutige Definition. C&R ist das angeln mit von vornherein ausgeschlossenem Verwertungswillen. Der sprachliche Ursprung dieses Begriffes kommt aus der Trophäenfischerei und da gehört er auch hin. Klar, dass der Deutsche Rechthabenwill-Michel auch da wieder Deutungen hineininterpretiert. Um Recht zu haben, um dagegen zu schreiben, um auch mal was sagen zu können, oder warum auch immer.
Hervorragend geeignet jedenfalls, um um den Kern des Themas herum zu lamentieren.

Auch wenn die Einfachheit einer Deutung dieser Verordnung dem deutschen verkomplizierungsdrang widerspricht:

De Verordnung sagt lediglich, dass Wolfsbarsche in dem genannten Zeitraum nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Punkt.

Sie unterscheidet sich damit von einer angenommenen deutschen Fassung in der stehen würde, dass der Fang von Wolfsbarschen im genannten Zeitraum verboten ist. 

Daraus ist abzuleiten, dass ein Angler der einen Wolfsbarsch fängt und zurücksetzt, im Falle einer eventuellen Anzeige eben nicht beweisen muss, dass er den Fisch nicht vorsätzlich gefangen hat. Er hat ihn gefangen und zurückgesetzt und gut ist.

Und genau das und nix anderes ist die gute fachliche Praxis. Keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit, keine Verwertungserlaubnis oder kein Verwertungswille, also zurück ins Wasser.
Eine Praxis, die in fast allen Ländern dieser Erde gilt und die nirgendwo einem Fischbestand Schaden zugefügt hat.

Denkt einfach mal darüber nach was wäre, würde ein starker Bundesverband mit den Landesverbänden und (wenn es gute Verbände wären) Millionen von Anglern im Rücken mit genau dieser Intention gegenüber dem Bund und Europa bewirken könnte. Mit einer Intention die genau das fordert, was im größten Teil der Europäischen Länder Normalität ist.
Offene Türen einrennen nennt man das.

Wir werden das nie erreichen. Und das liegt nicht zuerst an den Verbänden.

Das liegt zum einen an der unerträglichen Ignoranz des Großteils deutscher Angler, die "nur angeln wollen" und denen bei der Vereins- oder Verbandsversammlung die Speisekarte und der Preis des Biers wichtiger ist als die Frage, ob der Hansel der da grade in eine Funktion gewählt wird, überhaupt dafür geeignet ist. Und mit dem Handheben bei der Abstimmung hat man dann auch schon seine Schuldigkeit getan.

Zum anderen liegt es sicher auch daran dass diejenigen, die sich stärker engagieren, auch alle nur Recht haben wollen. Dagegen sein, dagegen reden oder schreiben macht vermeintlich interessant. Und es ist allemal interessanter bis zur Absurdität zu diskutieren, was denn genau C&R nun bedeutet, als einfach hinzugehen und zu sagen oder schreiben: Jawoll, so eine Verordnung ist der richtige Weg.

Stimmt alles nicht ?

Dann starte mal einer die Diskussion: "Darf ich in der Wolfsbarschschonzeit gezielt auf diesen Fisch angeln, oder darf ich zumindest Köder verwenden, mit denen ich den Fang eines Wolfsbarsches billigend in Kauf nehme"?

Alternativ streiche man "Wolfsbarsch" und setze "Hecht" oder "Zander".

Die Verbotsjunkies werden sich bzw. haben sich in solchen Themen die Klinke in die Hand gegeben. 

Und die blöde EU geht jetzt hin und verbietet nur die Entnahme eines Fisches in der Schonzeit. Klar dass das in deutschen Köpfen zu erheblichen Irritationen führen muss.

Leute, die meisten von Euch wollen es nicht anders und Ihr habt überwiegend die richtigen Leute dafür in die Vorstands- und Funktionärsriegen gewählt.

Gratuliere !


PS. Gründler ist Schuld (Insider)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Denkt einfach mal darüber nach was wäre, würde ein starker Bundesverband mit den Landesverbänden und (wenn es gute Verbände wären) Millionen von Anglern im Rücken mit genau dieser Intention gegenüber dem Bund und Europa bewirken könnte. Mit einer Intention die genau das fordert, was im größten Teil der Europäischen Länder Normalität ist.
> Offene Türen einrennen nennt man das.


So seh ich das auch..


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

:q





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Verbotsjunkies werden sich bzw. haben sich in solchen Themen die Klinke in die Hand gegeben.
> 
> Und die blöde EU geht jetzt hin und verbietet nur die Entnahme eines Fisches in der Schonzeit. Klar dass das in deutschen Köpfen zu erheblichen Irritationen führen muss.
> 
> ...


 Ich bin da voll bei Dier..:q
 Nur hast Du vergessen das Sie eigentlich nicht irritiert sein brauchen, der deutsche Tierschutzgedanke schließt uns halt von so etwas bislang aus.
 Ob das geduldet wird, oder nicht zu beweisen ist braucht man halt nicht zu diskutieren.
 Das ist kein Freibrief.

 Wobei auch die Politiker die solche Tierschutzgesetze machen, wurden ja gewählt.
 Du hast schon recht, den meisten Anglern ist es schlicht egal wenn sie wählen.|bigeyes
 Das wiederholt sich halt, als Muster bei allen Wahlen.
 Für deutsche Angler scheint Angeln eher etwas nebensächliches zu sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Es gibt keine jurstische Definition dieses Begriffes. Fertig.*
> 
> (Insider)



Obacht , 

S. H. musste sich in Colonia gegen eine solche Anzeige inkl. anwaltlicher Vertretung, wehren.

Hier wird viel Halbwissen kolpoltiert - Meinungen; was steckt hinter dem Begriff des Fangens und Zurücksetzens denn?

Klar definiert : man fängt und setzt zurück (pauschal), Schonzeiten/Maße bleiben unerwähnt..

Können das auch *gelbe Henne* nennen - der Tatbestand bleibt der Selbe.

Jeglichen Fang immer zurückzusetzen, ist strafbar.

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Obacht ,
> 
> S. H. musste sich in Colonia gegen eine solche Anzeige inkl. anwaltlicher Vertretung, wehren.
> 
> ...



Muss bei sowas nicht eindeutig Vorsatz erkennbar sein?


----------



## ayron (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Muss bei sowas nicht eindeutig Vorsatz erkennbar sein?



Frag ich mich auch, wie man sowas beweisen will. Solange man Totschläger,Messer und optional dabei hat, sollte sowas ja nicht nachweisbar sein.


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jeglichen Fang immer zurückzusetzen, ist strafbar.
> 
> R.S.



....und was ist, wenn ich nun permanent den falschen oder sogar einen geschützten Fisch fange und immer wieder zurücksetze??? |bigeyes Ich Schussel :m

...und sich mittels Anwalt vor einem Gericht auseinanderzusetzen ist doch ein normaler Vorgang


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hier wird viel Halbwissen kolpoltiert - Meinungen; was steckt hinter dem Begriff des Fangens und Zurücksetzens denn?
> 
> Klar definiert : man fängt und setzt zurück (pauschal), Schonzeiten/Maße bleiben unerwähnt..
> 
> ...



Dann erhelle uns mit Deinem Ganzwissen und nenne die Quelle der juristischen Definition von C&R.

Danke für die Erläuterung, dass fangen und zurücksetzen bedeutet, dass man fängt und zurücksetzt. Ich sehe jetzt klarer.

Deine letzte Behauptung ist allerdings unrichtig. Das kann strafbewehrt sein, muss aber nicht.

Ist m grunde aber alles wurscht und durchgekaut. Erfreulich ist, dass man aus und mit der Verordnung einiges bewegen könnte. Als Verband. Tut sich aber nix, wie gewöhnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*

So machen englische Anglerverbände in Sachen Wolfsbarsch Lobbyarbeit (manchmal wünscht man sich auf die Insel) - da ich den DAFV nicht für lernfähig halte, ist es halt Chronistenarbeit, das zu bringen (die werdens wohl weder lesen noch verstehen beim DAFV):
http://www.anglingtrust.net/news.as...rs&section=29&sectionTitle=Angling+Trust+News


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...(die werdens wohl weder lesen noch verstehen beim DAFV)...


Hallo? 
Das ist englisch!!!
Als die meisten von den oben sitzenden Betonköpfen zur Schule gingen, war diese Sprache in unserem Land aus politischen Gründen verboten!!!
Also: Volle Zustimmung zu Deiner Erwartungshaltung und weiteres Hoffen auf den biologischen Aussortierprozess #6


----------

